# Dwarf Caiman help please



## caiman (Nov 18, 2010)

3 months ago i purchased my first Caiman after months of research i decided on a Curvier's. It is about 14" long so only a youngster but is refusing to eat anything except locust. I tried it with pinkies both mice and rat and a variety of fresh meats and fish but it still refuses. Now to the best of my knowledge i am keeping it correctly but please feel free to correct as all help would be greatfully recieved. Tank size 36x15x15 Aquarium with external filter heat lamp creating a hotspot of about 35 C water temp is 29-32 C. 
All caresheets i've read say dwarf caiman will readily take any food offered (except mine) any advice would be greatfully recived...


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Any pics ?

I had one that refused to eat but it was very poorly ..... And to be honest I gave it back to the breeder.

Is yours wild caught or captive bred ?

Have you tried fish in the water to stimulate hunting ?

Mine now is still sometimes a bit fussy to be honest .....

Let us know

Steve


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Took ours (we hatched 9) a fair old while to be interested in pinks to be honest, we had them on worms, baby squid, whitebait, crickets, locusts and shelled snails for the first 4-5 months.

I found new foods were best introduced by trickery! Get them in the water, give a little tap to get their mouths open in threat and then slip the food item down the side of the jaw, generally they should snap on and hold, you then need to sneak away and come back ten mins later to find the new food eaten


----------



## caiman (Nov 18, 2010)

I was told it was U.K captive breed ???
Dont think it ill as the little bugger will go for my fingers at every oppertunity, and is still very active. Even during the day he/she will hunt and eat locusts.
Will give the fish a try over the next couple of days any particular type ??
Thanks ....


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

to be honest I have a mixture , goldfish, should not feed in excess ....... neon tetras, shabunkins .... blah blah blah

Im suprised if its UK captive bred as Im told Jerry Cole (the person I got it off) is still the only UK breeder of this species ....

Pics ?

Check out my WEBCAM, details below


----------



## caiman (Nov 18, 2010)

Have tried slipping a pinkie into the mouth when it's giving me attitude but just bites shakes it head then releases it..


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

how are you prepairing the pinkies ?


----------



## caiman (Nov 18, 2010)

defrosting them in my incubator


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

caiman said:


> defrosting them in my incubator


Sometimes they have to be quite warm .....


----------



## caiman (Nov 18, 2010)

So would dipping them in hot water be O.k as was'nt sure if it was to hot this would also put Him/her off ???


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Sometimes tbh

They are all individual


----------



## caiman (Nov 18, 2010)

Brilliant thanks for all you help will give it all a try over the next few day and keep you informed on His/Hers progress.....


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Pictures???


----------



## royalpythonkoi (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't know anything about crocs, is that tank not to small?


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*

Hi I know that in the wild these are known to eat a lot of molluscs have you tried snails?


----------



## twoplusfour (Nov 2, 2010)

They love land snails normally, mine started off with pinkies left on her hide at night and was onto locusts in a day or two. Maybe she feels insecure, might be worth popping to dunelm mill for some fake plants, you could fill that tank for 20 pound?


----------

